# Wählt die schönsten Möbel



## Shadaim (3. April 2009)

In Runes of Magic bekommen alle Charaktere ab Stufe fünf ein eigenes Zuhause, das sie selbst dekorieren und ausbauen können. Natürlich gibt es allerhand Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für fleißige Heimwerker. Aus diesem Grund präsentieren wir Euch auf den folgenden Seiten fünfzehn der schönsten Einrichtungsgegenstände. Auf diesen Seiten könnt Ihr Euch 15 vorausgewählte Möbel anschauen, um dann in diesem Forum-Beitrag über das schönste Möbelstück in Runes of Magic abzustimmen.


----------



## Skelettron (3. April 2009)

das schönste möbelstück ist mal wieder nicht in der liste... die kleiderpuppe!


----------



## der_era (3. April 2009)

Ganz klar der Schaukelstuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## friha2309 (3. April 2009)

Für mich auch ganz klar der Schaukelstuhl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cu


----------



## Bibberjack (3. April 2009)

Der Schaukelstuhl ist am coolsten und schönsten finde ich.


----------



## Tardok (3. April 2009)

Der Grill is cool *mjam mjam*


----------



## Marrcello (3. April 2009)

ich find den Die Tigerkopf-Trophäe sehr cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (3. April 2009)

Das Damen-Ruhesofa mit roten Polstern

Sieht recht edel aus das Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (4. April 2009)

ganz klar das luden-bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

